# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 6.02 Released [12/10/2017]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool
With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool  *Update # 12*  *What is New ?*  *Samsung*  *Add Reset FRP UFS Method By UART [ All Android Version's supported ]* *- Samsung Galaxy Note5
- Samsung Galaxy S6
- Samsung Galaxy S6 edge
- Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+
- Samsung Galaxy S7
- Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge*   *SM-G920F* *SM-G920FD**SM-G920FQ**SM-G920I**SM-G920A**SM-G920T**SM-G925F* *SM-G925FD**SM-G925FQ**SM-G925I**SM-G925A**SM-G925T**SM-G928F* *SM-G928FQ**SM-G928T**SM-G928I**SM-G928G**SM-G930F* *SM-G930FD**SM-G930W8**SM-G935F* *SM-G935FD**SM-G935W8**SM-N920C* *SM-N920I**SM-N920G**SM-N920T**SM-N920A*  *Samsung New FRP Method [ Improved and Modified ]*  *Now Maximum Samsung Devices are Supported in Download Mode*  *Vivo*  *Added the Following Support for Vivo Devices*  *- Read Info. in Diag. Mode
- Vivo Demo Fix for the Following Models*  *Vivo V5 Plus**Vivo V7 Plus**Vivi Y21L**Vivo Y53**Vivo Y55L**Vivo Y66* *- Bootloader Unlock - Re-Lock
- Read / Write QCN
- IMEI Repair
- FRP Reset Method in QDloader [9008] Mode for the following MSM ID's*  *MSM 8916**MSM 8917**MSM 8936**MSM 8937**MSM 8940**MSM 8953**MSM 8974**MSM 8976*  *Xiaomi [ MI ] *   *Improved and Modified MI Account Removal*  *Added Support For MI Account Removal for*  *Mi 5**Mi 5s**Mi 6* *> Auto Detection for the Following MSM ID's Supported*  *MSM 8909**MSM 8916**MSM 8917**MSM 8936**MSM 8937**MSM 8940**MSM 8953**MSM 8976**MSM 8992**MSM 8994**MSM 8996**MSM 8998**MSM 8226*  *WARNING : IMEI  Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to  Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this  Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by  using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *  -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-  Skype Support :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## mohamed73

_SM-N920C 7.0 Reset FRP Done!!     ==================================================  =============  SM-G925F 7.0 Reset FRP By UFS Method  _

----------


## mohamed73

_Xioami MI5 Remove Account    _

----------


## mohamed73

_SM-J500F Reset FRP & Write Certificate    _

----------


## عادل هادي

شكرااااا

----------

